# 20'' rims on a 63 impala?



## Memphis63impala (Dec 19, 2005)

* I am a new member on this site but i have been keeping up with the forums for a couple years now and everyone always seems to give good advice.So i thought i'd go ahead and ask. I have seen a topic on this already but it didn't really answer my question. Does anyone on here know if 20 inch rims all the way around would fit on my 1963 impala??with low profile tires of course, 5x5 lug of course and i think just the 8 or 8.5 i heard 10's wont fit.But i have 14 inch player wires on it now, and they r atleast 9 years old.they were on it when i bought the car. i dont know how they lasted this long i've heard wires dont usually last 10 years.but they r starting to break and let the air out of my tires.last time i got a tube put in but now no1 will work on my wires. soo i wanna stay away from wires for now cuz i think thats y my car was riding kinda bad.I dont wanna cause arguing ab how i should get 13's or 14's, i have 14's so i can put em on w/e i want,i just wanna try out some 20's,nothing too fancy or anything, just simple.And i wanna go for the 20 look and maybe bags later on. And also the guy i bought it from said he had springs put on the car to "make it look lower" and that they arent lowering springs, i have no idea what he did but it is lowered but just a couple inches.

but these are the rims..20 inch rims

if any1 knows if these will fit or if i will have to get 18's in the front.??please let me know cuz i need rims now.. any help is appreciated.thanks.

Later,Adam*


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Memphis63impala_@Dec 19 2005, 04:05 PM~4437026
> * I am a new member on this site but i have been keeping up with the forums for a couple years now and everyone always seems to give good advice.So i thought i'd go ahead and ask. I have seen a topic on this already but it didn't really answer my question. Does anyone on here know if 20 inch rims all the way around would fit on my 1963 impala??with low profile tires of course, 5x5 lug of course and i think just the 8 or 8.5 i heard 10's wont fit.But i have 14 inch player wires on it now, and they r atleast 9 years old.they were on it when i bought the car. i dont know how they lasted this long i've heard wires dont usually last 10 years.but they r starting to break and let the air out of my tires.last time i got a tube put in  but now no1 will work on my wires. soo i wanna stay away from wires for now cuz i think thats y my car was riding kinda bad.I dont wanna cause arguing ab how i should get 13's or 14's, i have 14's so i can put em on w/e i want,i just wanna try out some 20's,nothing too fancy or anything, just simple.And i wanna go for the 20 look and maybe bags later on. And also the guy i bought it from said he had springs put on the car to "make it look lower" and that they arent lowering springs, i have no idea what he did but it is lowered but just a couple inches.
> 
> but these are the rims..20 inch rims
> ...


*

I am pretty sure they will fit no problem... I had a set of 20's on a short body caddy and they were fine. If you have been lookin at the forums then you know everybody is gonna give you greif about 20's on a 60's style impala...to each his own IMO but dont be suprised if people give you there FULL OPINION good or bad.
If you like it roll with it.. me personally I would stick with the 14's but thats just me and they are alot less expensive then 20's but its your ride homie...the 20's should be fine... *


----------



## Memphis63impala (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 19 2005, 02:43 PM~4437244
> *I am pretty sure they will fit no problem... I had a set of 20's on a short body caddy and they were fine. If you have been lookin at the forums then you know everybody is gonna give you greif about 20's on a 60's style impala...to each his own IMO but dont be suprised if people give you there FULL OPINION good or bad.
> If you like it roll with it.. me personally I would stick with the 14's but thats just me and they are alot less expensive then 20's but its your ride homie...the 20's should be fine...
> *



Yeahh thats y i was kinda afraid to even ask the question lol,cuz i have read around on here and seen the greif. I wanna keep the 14's but i keep thinkin that with the right 20's and tucked up in there that it'll look alright.I jus wanna try it out, if i dont like it i can always jus get my old 14's fixed and throw em on.That's true tho that they're alot less expensive.I could either get 20's or some cheap hydros with sum extra cash. I just cant decide. And i was jus worried bout the 20's rubbin or not.But thanx for ur help man..


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Memphis63impala_@Dec 19 2005, 04:53 PM~4437318
> *Yeahh thats y i was kinda afraid to even ask the question lol,cuz i have read around on here and seen the greif. I wanna keep the 14's but i keep thinkin that with the right 20's and tucked up in there that it'll look alright.I jus wanna try it out, if i dont like it i can always jus get my old 14's fixed and throw em on.That's true tho that they're alot less expensive.I could either get 20's or some cheap hydros  with sum extra cash. I just cant decide. And i was jus worried bout the 20's rubbin or not.But thanx for ur help man..
> *


No problem homie... put the 20's on see if you like it and if you dont then go back to the 14's... you can get 14's for about 500 with tires depending on where you live i saw you were from memphis but I dont know if you guys have any shops down there that can get "lowrider" wheels on a deal but if not holla at Homeboyz on here Keith will hook you up nice :thumbsup: ... good luck


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

wont rub at all..


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

i ran them on my 63 rag they rubbed on turns hit the frame but its wasnt that big on a deal


----------



## Memphis63impala (Dec 19, 2005)

* Alright thanx for all of your help guys. i think i still might just go with 14's or 13's. i just wanted 2 be different that's all.

Lata*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=179685&hl=
there a picture of a 63 on 20's and switches


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Go for it!!! 20 inch billets looks great on 60's Impalas!!!


----------



## Memphis63impala (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Dec 21 2005, 11:23 AM~4451252
> *Go for it!!! 20 inch billets looks great on 60's Impalas!!!
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i think i am gonna go for it now, nice car by the way if that is yours?? thats tight. but yeahh i just wasnt sure if i could fit some 20's up under there without rubbing too much, did u hafta cut out the fenders or anything?


----------



## Memphis63impala (Dec 19, 2005)

any1 else know if they'll fit or not.


----------



## Memphis63impala (Dec 19, 2005)

what do u guys think about 20x7.5 would they look too skinny?i saw almost the same rims i want at gateway tire today. i was gonna go with 8 or 8.5 but all they carry is 7.5...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

this 64 is my boy rubenz 64,20s fit without any problems with air bag setup.now on the 65 impala 20 take aliltle modification stock.22s fit right on my 69 no problems,but i also have a set of 14 ds too. Also have u seen the dayton concept wheels,they have some nice wheels and the wheels have a great finish to them.
Just my 2 cent.Peace  D


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 23 2005, 11:21 PM~4467904
> *this 64 is my boy rubenz 64,20s fit without any problems with air bag setup.now on the 65 impala 20 take aliltle modification stock.22s fit right on my 69 no problems,but i also have a set of 14 ds too.  Also have u seen the dayton concept wheels,they have some nice wheels and the wheels have a great finish to them.
> Just my 2 cent.Peace       D
> *


Any more pics of those roof patterns? They look tight, if you got any please PM or just email them to me?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

I heard dubs rub on wide turns bustin a bitch on da corner wouldnt b da best thing 2 do Gangsta white walls with 15's would be best but dubs would b great 4 long straight rides...wouldnt add many miles also if ur planing on sellin soon..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yes as everyone else said if the off set is RWD than yeah they will fit no problem. Im running 20x8.5 all the way around on my 62 rag with 245x35 front and 255x35 rear Nittos. No rubbing either. I have 20x9.5 for the rear but Im waiting on one still for the rear because they are on nation wide back order. They still clear because theres a gang of room out back. My homie Richards 63 has 20x8.5 front and 20x10.5 rear on his 63 rag.
When I take it off the frame and restore it, Im going 13x7 real Daytons but for now as a driver half primered Im fucking with the 20's.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My homie Richards 63 rag out in Chino, Ca.
20x8.5 and 20x10.5 no bags, cut coils only.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2005, 04:47 PM~4475676
> *Yes as everyone else said if the off set is RWD than yeah they will fit no problem. Im running 20x8.5 all the way around on my 62 rag with 245x35 front and 255x35 rear Nittos. No rubbing either. I have 20x9.5 for the rear but Im waiting on one still for the rear because they are on nation wide back order. They still clear because theres a gang of room out back. My homie Richards 63 has 20x8.5 front and 20x10.5 rear on his 63 rag.
> When I take it off the frame and restore it, Im going 13x7 real Daytons but for now as a driver half primered Im fucking with the 20's.
> 
> ...


I understand that logic


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Front will have a gang of room depending on how low you want it and the rear has A LOT of room as you can see in this pic.


----------

